# Is my Trainer an idiot?



## rednax (Jan 29, 2015)

Im beginning to think so. Is the following workout beneficial to build strength or muscle? Or either? All of the workouts are similar, just different body parts. Its all superset with light weight. Here is today's workout for example

25 pushups

50 reps Bench press

50 reps incline bench

50 reps pec deck flies

50 reps dumbell press

50 reps dumbell flies

25 pushups


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Idiot


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like a @picc program.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rednax said:


> Im beginning to think so. Is the following workout beneficial to build strength or muscle? Or either? All of the workouts are similar, just different body parts. Its all superset with light weight. Here is today's workout for example
> 
> 25 pushups
> 
> ...


The fact you're posting this here suggests you know the answer..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is your goal to look like Carol Vordemon?


----------



## rednax (Jan 29, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Is your goal to look like Carol Vordemon?


Lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Is your goal to look like Carol Vordemon?


if so, post pics and fone number pls


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

what have you done to him?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It would depend how long u have been thinking he's and idiot without questioning the problem with him than on here...in which case u are the idiot.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yes and you are to if your giving him dosh


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I always get the impression, PT's do this sort of work out so when the next morning comes and you can't lift yourself from your bed because your a newbie and have just been put through a strenuous (strenuous in the wrong way) work out you will end up thinking "hey I feel fvcked, that trainer put my through a great work out, I must be so unfit...I definately need to book 10 more sessions in with this guy"...PT's love thick people


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't mean to offend any trainer but I wouldn't trust any trainer who isn't in good shape... I see it all the time weedy little men in there fancy custom made tracksuite with a stopwatch round their neck thinking they know what they're up too because they did a crappy 2 week course. I Went to a simply gym a few weeks back and the exercises I sore a trainer getting his elderly client to do was shocking. My advise to anyone would be don't get a personal trainer unless you would actually want to be in the shape there in. Did he sit you down and properly go through what foods you like and write you a programme and diet and suits you and your goals. I doubt it very much sounds like your another sucker that's been conned a bomb by a crappy chain gym pt that doesn't know a chin up to a pull up.


----------



## rednax (Jan 29, 2015)

Freeby0 said:


> Don't mean to offend any trainer but I wouldn't trust any trainer who isn't in good shape... I see it all the time weedy little men in there fancy custom made tracksuite with a stopwatch round their neck thinking they know what they're up too because they did a crappy 2 week course. I Went to a simply gym a few weeks back and the exercises I sore a trainer getting his elderly client to do was shocking. My advise to anyone would be don't get a personal trainer unless you would actually want to be in the shape there in. Did he sit you down and properly go through what foods you like and write you a programme and diet and suits you and your goals. I doubt it very much sounds like your another sucker that's been conned a bomb by a crappy chain gym pt that doesn't know a chin up to a pull up.


No he didnt, he gives this to all clients. And i have only been with him a couple weeks and it just seems absurd but i didnt know if it was him or me. I thought he would be a good trainer, he used to coach my youth football. But turns out hes sort of a jacka**


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Have you made it crystal clear what your goals are.....?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

rednax said:


> No he didnt, he gives this to all clients. And i have only been with him a couple weeks and it just seems absurd but i didnt know if it was him or me. I thought he would be a good trainer, he used to coach my youth football. But turns out hes sort of a jacka**


Mate your not just wasting your money your having the p1ss taken right out of you. No proper pt gives the same programme to anyone because it doesn't take a pt to know that everyone is different. I don't know what type of person you are pal but if it was me I'd demand my money back and give him at the very least a verbal hiding. What he's done is no different to selling someone a broken car or giving somone the wrong directions somewhere. Absolute sh1te mate... No doubt he's mot in shape either I bet?


----------



## picc (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL. Absolutely.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have you made it crystal clear what your goals are.....?


Shouldn't the personal trainer be asking him this?

50 rep sets you might as well stay at home and do body weight exercises.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I will give you a program and diet plan that will give you 5x better results than that, for half the price.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if hes gonna keep you on that routine then yes, hes an idiot. if hes only using it as a way of drilling perfect form into you before lowering the rep ranges then it may be of some use for a couple of sessions. you should be asking your pt what his plans are longer term than just the first session


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u gonna look like arnold in no time buddy keep at it


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. Spend your money on an internet connection and learn from their instead of a PT


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Could write you a better plan than his, I reckon they bribe for pt qualifications. They have no idea


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

rednax said:


> No he didnt, he gives this to all clients. And i have only been with him a couple weeks and it just seems absurd but i didnt know if it was him or me. I thought he would be a good trainer, he used to coach my youth football. But turns out hes sort of a jacka**


Was it a FREE program, included in your membership fees or a paid for program?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's a bellend...... And you can tell him I said so


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks like what some would call a conditioning workout. It'll work well to build muscular endurance, increase lactate threshold and VO2 max and cardio fitness, and as part of a calorie restriction to help burn fat. It will also help build slow twitch muscle fibers and compared to doing no training at all would still build some muscle... but if it's presented as a high rep hypertrophy routine it kinda sucks a$$.

High rep hypertrophy routines do work, but not at that rep volume - what's required are just 2-3 sets taken to absolute failure where failure occurs in the 25-35 rep range - usually using loading at around 30% of a 1 rep max.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Most PTs are sh!t, there's maybe 3 in my gym that even look like they lift. They all take the spin classes and that so are no doubt reasonably fit at least but in terms of actual PT sessions most people are taking them to build muscle/ lose fat/ recomp, so why would you pay someone money to make you look good when they look sh!te. See them doing one to ones and just stupid things like being on their phones when their clients in the middle of a set what is that all about..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

rednax said:


> Im beginning to think so. Is the following workout beneficial to build strength or muscle? Or either? All of the workouts are similar, just different body parts. Its all superset with light weight. Here is today's workout for example
> 
> 25 pushups
> 
> ...


You'll enjoy your joint pain with that.

Tell them he's a useless cvnt


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

YES he's an idiot


----------

